# Barbie - Short Jacket, No buttons



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

If you see any errors, please let me know.
This pattern was originally #88 stickatillbarbie - I modified the pattern. Her items tend to be large whenever I knit them. I don't think that I am a loose knitter, but her items run large for me. 
Yarn: Fingering weight yarn
2 mm or 1mm knitting needles
2mm works well as a jacket over a top that has shoulders. 1mm works well for tube top outfits.
First side:
Cast on 9 sts.
Work garter stitch for 7 rows.
Continue with:
Row 1: K9 
Row 2: P 6, K 3
Row 3: K9
Row 4: P6, K3
Row 5: K9
Row 6: P6, K3
Row 7: K9
Row 8: P6, K3
Row 9: K9
Row 10: P6, K3
Row 11: K9
Row 12: P6, K3
Row 13: K9 and add cast on 10 stitches
Row 14: K3, P13, K3
Row 15: K 19
Row 16: K3, P13, K3
Row 17: K 19
Row 18: K3, P13, K3
Row 19: K19
Now work:
Row 20: K 3, P 11, P 2 tog, K 3 = 18 sts 
Rows 21: K18
Row 22: K 13, K 2 tog, K 3 = 17 sts ---------This is correct
Row 23: K17
Row 24: K 12, K 2 tog, K 3 = 16 sts 
Row 25: K16
Row 26: K 11, K 2 tog, K 3 = 15 sts 
Row 27: K15 
Row 28: K 10, K 2 tog, K 3 = 14 sts 
Row 29: K14
Row 30: K14
Cut yarn but leave knitting on needle.

Next side:
Cast on 9 sts. on the same needle the other piece is on.
Work garter stitch for 7 rows.
Continue with:
Row 1: Knit
Row 2: Knit
Row 3: K 3, P 6
Row 4: Knit
Row 5: K 3, P 6
Row 6: Knit
Row 7: K 3, P 6
Row 8: Knit
Row 9: K 3, P 6
Row 10: Knit
Row 11: K 3, P 6
Row 12: Knit
Row 13: K 3, P 6
Row 14: Cast on 10 sts and knit (19)
Row 15: K 3, P 13, K 3
Row 16: K 19
Row 17: K 3, P 13, K 3
Row 18: K 19
Row 19: K 3, P 13, K 3

Now work:
Row 20: K 14, K 2 tog, K 3 = 18 sts
Row 21: K 3, P 12, K 3
Row 22: K 13, K 2 tog, K 3 = 17 sts
Row 23: Knit ----------------------This is correct
Row 24: K 12, K 2 tog, K 3 = 16 sts
Row 25: Knit
Row 26: K 11, K 2 tog, K 3 = 15 sts
Row 27: Knit
Row 28: K 10, K 2 tog, K 3 
Row 29: Knit
Row 30: Knit
The pieces should be RS together and front edges together

Row 31: Knit both pieces together, add 4 new sts between = 32 sts
Rows 32 - 38: Work 7 rows knit stitch. 

Now start stockinette stitch, except for the 3 edge sts on each side - work garter stitch. (6 rows)
Cast off 10 sts at beginning of next 2 rows (binding off sleeve stitches) = 12 sts

NOTE: Continue with stockinette stitch ending with wrong side of work toward you after last stockinette row - do 11 rows
This maybe less or more rows - measure front to back and remember you still have 7 garter stitch rows to do.

End with 7 rows garter stitch.
Cast off.
Sew and press.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for going to the trouble of writing out your pattern. That is another one for when I have more time to knit smaller items (like in summer).


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Another great pattern for me to make for granddaughter.

Thanks again! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this one too


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing ,I found the same thing with her patterns ,my granddaughter was just showing me that last night while she was dressing all her Barbie's and AGD for the AGD Sage movie that they were all going to watch together ,and I'm not a loose knitter either but she had quite a few dresses that were alittle too big. Glad to know it's not just me ,I love her patterns .


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

their patterns lose something in the translations i think. either too small or too large. was working on a dress yesterday and found its way too small. now to frog. i get sooooooooo frustrated at the patterns sometimes. anyone else have problems??


----------



## Jackie C (Aug 13, 2012)

so cute


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you-I knit and crochet for Barbie and American Girl dolls to sell and let my granddaughters play with them when they visit. I am going to make this pronto!


----------



## margritz (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## gego123 (Sep 18, 2011)

Love this - will try today. Thanks for sharing


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## gego123 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. It is really is a nice jacket. I made it up as you suggested using 2 mm. needles. However, it turned out too small. I know that all the dolls are not the same size but I think it is because I used yarn that was size 1 weight. I like to knit with fine wool for barbie doll clothes but I think that if I had used yarn that was weight 3 it probably would have fitted better.


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

gego123 said:


> Thank you so much for the pattern. It is really is a nice jacket. I made it up as you suggested using 2 mm. needles. However, it turned out too small. I know that all the dolls are not the same size but I think it is because I used yarn that was size 1 weight. I like to knit with fine wool for barbie doll clothes but I think that if I had used yarn that was weight 3 it probably would have fitted better.


Oh, I am so sorry - don't you hate that when it happens. I have ripped out more outfits after they have been finished because they were the wrong size. Finally I have learned that even if I sew up the seams, don't weave the yarn until you try the outfit on your doll. I can't tell you the number of times I have completely finished an outfit and it doesn't fit right.

Would blocking it help?


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Look at the purse you made !!!! It's so cute. Your short jacket is also very pretty.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for both of the patterns. I'm sure I have a little girl that will love them.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Kitty This is very adorable.

I hope you won't mind my putting it into PDF format to make it easier to download.


Rhyanna


----------



## Stitchinfits (Jun 11, 2013)

What a smart looking outfit! Thanks, Kitty!

And Rhyanna, as always, thanks for the PDF version!

Tonja


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Tonja
you are welcome.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

beautifull.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

This is just adorable... WOW, you went to a lot of trouble for us just writing out the pattern.... plus sharing it with us for FREE....

Thank you so much, jane


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I agree it is adorable and I love free stuff


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

I know she didn't mind the PDF and I sure don't!!!!!

Thank you so much for taking care of all of us Knitting Paradiser's!!!!!

Blessings to all of you today.... if you are where it is 100 degrees today... please try to stay out of the heat.. especially if you are older (whatever you consider older!!!!)


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

That is a cute jacket and it goes so well with the dress!


----------



## christinaluis (Jul 30, 2013)

I think this might be an awesome knit for my girls! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Hate to ask this question... but, without looking elsewhere, what size US needles should I use? Thanks a lot for your help, jane


----------

